# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Co brać jeśli nie moge zażywać viagry

## Tomasz12

Witam. mam 24 lata. Niedawno dostałem od urologa Sildenafil Actavis, z powodu zaburzeń erekcji ( wzwód osiągam, jednak mój penis nie jest dość twardy aby móc odbyć satysfakcjonujący stosunek ) , jednak mój kardiolog uważa że nie mogę brać tego leku ze względu na arytmie ( m.in migotanie przedsionków, zaburzenia komorowe ). Czy są jakieś alternatywne metody poprawy erekcji, które mógłbym przyjmować przy moich dolegliwościach i które przede wszystkim są skuteczne? Pozdrawiam.

----------

